# How do I tell the difference between heavy duti frames and middleweights ?



## randallace (Mar 6, 2015)

Any special things to look for ? Picked up a cantilever frame serial says it's 1968 , but but weighs a ton - very sturdy - are there any special things that distinguish the heavy duti frame from the middleweights ? I have experience with the middleweights , but none with the heavy duties, and I haven't had a frame that weighs this much yet ......


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 6, 2015)

No difference in the frames.  The HD features are the .105 spokes and the Union heavy duty front axle and the 7884 handlebars are heavy gauge. Just found that out.  I thought you would have noticed I filled the frame tubes with concrete! lol


----------



## randallace (Mar 6, 2015)

No - LOL - this is a green one , I got off craigslist thus morning  with a few others , mainly bought the lot to get that one frame, lol , the others are junk 70's big box bikes , it came  with no chain guard or wheels so don't know what model it is - it's a nice solid HEAVY frame - maybe half again the weight of a normal frame - so no ,  not one of the ones I got from you , a 68 typhoon and a 55 hornet !!  ... Thanks for those frames btw -  gonna be fun to build them !! - as I said I dont have a hornet yet - it was  great to meet you !!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 6, 2015)

*Ballooner VS  Middleweight*

Schwinn ballooner frames are wider aft of the seat tube.I think they are the same otherwise


----------



## rhenning (Mar 6, 2015)

Schwinn had also quit making balloon tire bikes before 1968 and didn't start again until the late 1970s.  That would make the bike frame a middleweight.  Roger


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 7, 2015)

Another HD feature was the use of the "CT" stamped crank...borrowed from the Cycle Truck. *hat tip pescator


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 7, 2015)

Middleweight frames float and heavy duties sink....  I kid


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 9, 2015)

Heavy Duti was not produced in green.

If it has tank tabs it's a Panther. I suspect it's a late '68 and it was produced for 1969 as a Typhoon or a Deluxe Typhoon.

As to the weight, I had a similar experience recently. Frame felt significantly heavier in hand, but on the scale it was the same weight as the others. Very strange. The "heavy" frame was overpainted white, so perhaps it "looked" lighter and thus felt heavier than it should. Tires can often make a difference to weight, as can tubes. If the bike has those crazy thick heavy duty thorn-resisting tubes stuffed in the tires it can add a few pounds.

Cheers, Geoff


----------

